# Need help / advice to find special food for bottom feeders and shrimps



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi Guys

I'm looking for a food food for bottom feeders and shrimps (similar to wafers, like algae wafers or so) that does not contain wheat, flower or any other kind of grains.
Any advice is appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Here is some great food. It's made by one of the members of this site

http://www.pamelajo.webs.com


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

ppaskova said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I'm looking for a food food for bottom feeders and shrimps (similar to wafers, like algae wafers or so) that does not contain wheat, flower or any other kind of grains.
> Any advice is appreciated
> ...


Well for the shrimps zucchini, cucumber, lettuce, and spinish. Also you can put rocks into a bucket by a sunny window like your kids room upstairs and scape the algae off to feed the shrimps and or put the algae covered rocks into the tank for the shrimps and other bottom feeders (pleco/otocat?) to nosh on.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

The best I've found are Omega One Veggie Rounds. It does have some wheat, but it's quite a bit down the label (meaning less) compared to others.

http://www.omegasea.net/veggie_rounds.html

I don't think you're going to find a commercial pellet food that doesn't have wheat, it acts as a binder so that the pellets retain their shape and don't crumble during shipping and use...


----------

